# Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen



## Ørret (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Nachdem meine Rolle den Geist aufgegeben hat weil sie das Salz der Ostsee wohl doch nicht verkraften konnte, bin ich am überlegen welche Rolle ich mir denn nun kaufen soll!
Es soll jedenfalls eine Daiwa Caldia werden bin mir aber nicht schlüssig welches Modell?
Reicht die 2500er oder besser die 3000er? Besser die sha oder das a Modell? Braucht man die hohe Übersetzung zum Mefoangeln in der Ostsee ? Geht die hohe Übersetzung zu Lasten des leichten Laufs und der Haltbarkeit?
Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht?
Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Daiwa Größe 3000 mit Ü 1:5,6 passt und hält, damit bist du auch so schnell wie die oft eingesetzte Stradic 4000 mit etwas über 1:6

Gut geschmiert (was ab Werk nicht immer gegeben ist, ich schmiere sofort kräftig im Gehäuse dazu) hab ich einige solche als günstige Rollen jetzt 1 1/2  (Legalis u.a.) Jahre gezielt gequält und sie halten in den üblichen Kraftanforderungen ordentlich durch. 
MagSeal-Ausstattung ist zum Waten dringend zu empfehlen, die ohne sind NICHT annähernd tauchdicht ab Werk, mir ist schon eine neue unbehandelt mit Kurztauchgang im Süßwasser im Zentrum unterm Rotor vergammelt, kommt dort trotz Plastikabdeckung doch rein.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Ich habe eine zeitlang die 3000er Caldia von einem Kumpel gefischt, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Allerdings würde ich nicht, wie Nordlichtangler, eine nagelneue Rolle zum Fetten aufschrauben und somit auf die Garantie verzichten. 
Bei der Caldia wird zusätzlich wohl noch dabei die mag seal Abdichtung außer Funktion gesetzt?
Das muss doch irgendwie anders gehen?
Übrigens funktioniert die Rolle vom Kumpel, nach nun 3 Jahren, immer noch einwandfrei, allerdings im Süßwasser!

Jürgen


----------



## Ørret (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Das hilft mir ja schon ein Stück weiter.Es wird also eine 3000 er. Nun muss ich mich noch einscheiden ob hohe Übersetzung oder nicht!

Soweit schon mal besten Dank Jungs#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Ob die Übersetzung über 1:6 gefällt, kann ich auch nicht sagen, weil ich keine Getriebe mit 1:6,2 habe.
Es ist aber schon ein merklicher unangenehmer Unterschied im Anlaufverhalten zwischen meiner 3000 mit Ü 1:5,6 (besser) und der gleichen 2500 mit Ü 1:6,0 (schlechter)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Als Alternative fiele mir noch ein, die Saltist als bessere BG wird in einigen Reviews fürs salzige sehr gelobt:
SALTIST    3000 1:5.6 95cm 305g  MAGSEALED & HARDBODY-Z Body & 7 CRBB
CALDIA SHA 3000	1:6.2 105cm 275g  MAGSEALED & ZAION Body & 5 CRBB

Anbei:
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_1/spinnrollen_2/5,1,74,74,1,2__products-group.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
Daiwa hat neue LT Rollen ohne HARDBODY-Z Body auf der Webseite, tw. sehr leicht:
BALLISTIC LT
BALLISTIC LT 3000D-CXH 1:6.2 93cm 185g(!!!) |bigeyes  MAGSEALED & ZAION Body & 1 CRBB
EXCELER LT
FUEGO LT
LEGALIS LT
PROREX LT D
die Legalis HA, Exceler HA, Caldia A tauchen nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Ørret (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Ich will ja grade das mag sealed haben weil ich hoffe die Rolle kann das Salzwasser besser ab als die exceller die den Geist aufgegeben hat! Ich benutzt die Rolle zweimal im Jahr jeweils für eine Woche beim Dänemarkurlaub an der Ostsee. Im Winter lasse ich sie dann von meinem Händler warten....muss gestehen aber nur alle zwei Jahre... vielleicht sollte ich sie jedes Jahr zur Wartung geben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Ja - die ist super, sehr schön gedichtet und beste Farbgebung.  
MagSeal + Seitengummidichtungen. Ist eine Hardbody-Z, kein Zaion-Body.
War nun noch nicht soviel in der Ostsee, aber auch im Dunkeln, bei Hängern u. Loszupfen und Rauswinchen, Einwandfrei ohne jeden Tüdel mit einer Corastrong 10.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*



bastido schrieb:


> Meine Frage ging auch eher an Nordlichtangler, ob es möglich ist die Rolle soweit zu zerlegen, dass zumindest die Schmierung des Getriebes möglich ist, ohne dabei die MagSealed Barriere zu zerstören?


Ja, wenn man nur den Gehäusedeckel aufmacht, aber nicht das Rücklaufsperrenlager, also unterm Rotor nach Abnehmen des Rotors nicht weiter zerlegen. Zum einfach Fett in das Getriebe nachdrücken geht das.



bastido schrieb:


> Davon ab wird auch Dein Händler das MagSeale nicht warten können , da Daiwa das Wunderfluid ja nicht rausrückt, also ab zu Daiwa.


Ich kann Dir aber sagen was das ist: Ein Winzigkeit von rostigem Öl, sonst nichts! :m 
Teuerste Fluid was gibt, wenn man bedenkt dass das Mag rund +100 € kostet und das 0,0..01 ml sind :q
Mögen die Partikel auch sehr fein sein, letztlich ist es eine schmierige Dreckspampe. :g läßt sich einfach wegwischen und sauber isses :q :q
Wenn man den gesamten Holraum um das Sperrlager mit Fett auffüllt, sollte schonmal das gleiche bei rauskommen und sogar länger haltbar sein. 
Das geht aber stark ins Eingemachte u. ist aber einen eigenen Thread wert ...


----------



## Ørret (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Hmmmm....also besser eine Theory kaufen?#c


----------



## Mefomaik (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung Rolle zum Mefofischen*

Finde die Daiwa Prorex xr spin 3020 nicht übel.überlege selbst ob ich mir die für die 2. Rute besorge...


----------

